# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Slaviti rođendan zajedno sa bratom!?!

## mrgica

bok svima;

odnedavno sam u dilemi!!

Jedan sin mi je rođen u 2.mjesecu a jedan u 4. mjesecu, a razlika između njih je 2 god. i 2 mj.!

Naime s obzirom da je stariji sin rođen u 2 mj. vremenske prilike nam ne dozvoljavaju da slavimo rođendan na otvorenom ( a ispred kuće imamo veliki prostor za to, gdje se djeca mogu igrati i raditi sve što ih je volja, a mi stariji imamo prostor povezan sa dvorištem tako da bezbrižno možemo čakulati i nadzirati djecu u njihovej igri ), a stan nam je puno premali za to!!

A mlađi sin ima rođ. u 4 mj. gdje se već može boraviti vani!!
prošle godine sam došla na ideju da slave zajedno rođendan negdje između  i to mi se činilo baš super! Djeca su uživala u igri i raznim aktivnostima a i mi starci smo se mogli opustiti!
A ove godine sam planirala napraviti isto tako, al sam naišla na nerazumijevanje okoline, jel kao, dijete mora znati kad mu je rođendan i te fore!!

Pa sad ni sama ne znam kaj da radim! I sama sam svesna da je bit rođendana da se slavi na određen datum, al ipak mi je draže da se djeca na tom rođendanu dobro zabave i da su sretni!! ovako u stanu imaju puno premalo prostora za igru, a iskreno i naprave dar mar!!

savjeti, iskustva ?????

----------


## Anemona

Ja bih se vodila isključivo time što slavljenici žele. Ako žele zajedno na neki neutralni datum super, ako ne, onda svako sam.

----------


## Anemona

Dodatak: osobno nisam za spajanje rođendana. Brat i ja imamo rođendan u malom razmaku cca 2 tjedna i nikad nikome nije palo na pamet da zajedno slavimo, ali ponavljam, ako slavljenici to žele - SUPER!

----------


## Anemona

Opet ja. :ina niz:
Vodi računa da je vrlo lako da u 4. mjesecu bude loše vrijeme.
Mi slavimo rođendan krajem 6., pa opet uvijek kalkuliramo s vremenskom prognozom.

----------


## Jole&Titi

Meni je bezveze slavit unaprijed rodjendan.

----------


## umiljata

> Ja bih se vodila isključivo time što slavljenici žele. Ako žele zajedno na neki neutralni datum super, ako ne, onda svako sam.


Potpisujem.

----------


## bijelko

> Ja bih se vodila isključivo time što slavljenici žele. Ako žele zajedno na neki neutralni datum super, ako ne, onda svako sam.


x

----------


## mrgica

s obzirom da mi je stariji sin dijete s pp, teško mi je od njega izvući što on želi,, al jedino što znam da želi da mu dođu prijatelji, da se s njima može naigrati do mile volje i da bude torta sa sviječicama! 

Al druga stvar me zanima, dali djeca koja ne slave rođendane na svoj datum, su zbog tog na neki način oštećena ( mislim u emotivnom smislu )!! 

Vaša mišljenja

----------


## Boxica

niti ja nisam za spajanje rođendana jer smatram da svatko od njih mora imati "svoj dan" kada će biti u centru pažnje...
(blizanci su druga priča)

tvoj mlađi je još maleni pa i neznam koliko mu je to bitno, a i stariji je dijete sa pp, ali kad tad će im doći do glave...


ja osobno nemam takvo iskustvo za rođendanima, ali moja mama je uporno mene i sestru gurala na iste aktivnosti tipa plivanje, muzička (razlika među nama je 17 mj) i to mi je oduvijek smetalo jer nisam imala nešto svoje! 
mislim da joj zajedničke rođendana nebi oprostila!  :Cool:

----------


## Jole&Titi

> s obzirom da mi je stariji sin dijete s pp, teško mi je od njega izvući što on želi,, al jedino što znam da želi da mu dođu prijatelji, da se s njima može naigrati do mile volje i da bude torta sa sviječicama! 
> 
> Al druga stvar me zanima, dali djeca koja ne slave rođendane na svoj datum, su zbog tog na neki način oštećena ( mislim u emotivnom smislu )!! 
> 
> Vaša mišljenja


Zar nije malo glupo da dijete ima rodjendan,sva obitelj mu cestita i onda nakon dva mjeseca dobije poklone i rodjendansku proslavu? Mislim da se samo dijete zbunjuje. Kako bi se vi osjecale da vam suprug da poklon za godisnjicu dva mjeseca kasnije?

----------


## Jadranka

A da proslavis tri rodjendana, svako svoj, i jedan izmedju za obojicu. Pa ova dva prava mogu bit malo skromnija, s manje djece, ako ti smeta rusfaj u kuci, a ovaj izmedju prava veselica  :Smile:

----------


## vissnja

Moja nikad nije imala proslavu rođendana na sam datum, a jedinica je i ni sa kim ne deli rođendan.
Ja volim da taj dan provedemo porodično, obeležimo (bude svečani ručak i torta sa svećicama), odemo na izlet ili na neki drugi način svo troje provedemo taj dan zajedno.

A drugari, pokloni i igranje dođe kad ima slobodan termin u igraonici (10 dana plus minus, uvek se jurimo i preklapamo sa uskršnjim praznicima kad nam je većina drugara van grada).

----------


## Zuska

Taman sam htjela napisati...kad ono Jadranka napisala upravo to  :Smile:

----------


## trampolina

Teško je reći, ovisi o klincima. Mislim da bi moji izgorili da trebaju čekati na proslavu 2 tjedna, kamoli 2 mjeseca.

Mi slavimo svima dva puta rođendan, prvi put obiteljski (ima nas), drugi put s prijateljima. Između tih proslava zna proći dosta vremena (bolest, spriječenost...).
Mislim da djeca neće imati nikakve traume dokle god se poštuju njihovi prijedlozi.

----------


## mrgica

Joj, ne znam kaj da radim!!

Ovo da imaju svaki na svoj dan veselicu a onda i jednu zajedno mi je ok ideja!

A jel da pećem tortu na sva tri dana ili???


jadranka: ma nije mi toliko do rusfraja po kući nego do njihovog nedostatka prostora za igranje

----------


## jelena.O

mislim da se ne moraš uopće brinuti, moja jedan frendica ima dvoje klinaca razlika dobrih 13.5 mjeseci, on je kraj 2.mjeseca, a ročkase su uvijek slavili skupa,i kad su dolazili klinci iz vrtića, i kad smo mi sa strane slavili s njima.Pošto je ona za varijantu da se pomogućnosti slavi vaninegdje, prije je to bio žumberak, sad je to kuća od njene pokojne bake, koja ima veliko dvorište ispred. Djeci je ok, jer tak i tak i ovo teško skombiniraju, i uvijek treba gledat prognozu. Znači oni slave s odugovlačenjem od 2-4 mjeseca kako već namjeste.
Doma slave ročkas kad je kojemu, tome prisustvije uža obitelj+ eventualno ko iz šire familije.

Mi doma slavimo na rate, onda kad je i kak ko može doć, paradoks svemu ja imam dva klinca koji su razmak od 9 g i samo jedan dan, naravno da skupa slave,apošto je taj njihov ročkas malo iza anemoninog klinca rođendana, kad je gotova škola, i večinom nikoga nema od njegovih u zagrebu ( ili tek pokoji) , klinac slavi s svojima iz škole na zadnji dan škole ( što će reč više od 2 tjedna prije), ili bi i on trebao čekat najmnaje 2.5mjeseca kasnije? Prošlu godinu smo njihove ročkase slavili na Jarunu, došo kum od najlađeg, i moj buraz, ostalo bili mi, jer su svi ostali već nekud sperjali. Pa posle mjesec dana na moiru smo opet slavili s mojom kumom ( aktericom iz prvog dijela posta), jer smo slučajno ljetovali u isto vrijeme  u istom gradu. Pa opet posle mjesec dana s nekim drugima.U međuvremenu odradili i ročkas na koji su došli nećaci, drugi kumovi

Poanta je nek se slavi kak se može.

----------


## trampolina

Zaboravila sam, vrlo je bitno i kako klinci reagiraju na činjenicu da je nekome drugome rođendan. Moji su bili prilično ljubonorni i tužni, ali vidim da su prožvakali to i u stanju su iskreno se radovati radi ovog drugog i njegovih poklona (gostima napomenem da je rođendan slavljeniku, ne i bratu i sestri).

----------


## Anemona

> A jel da pećem tortu na sva tri dana ili???


A tko ti to može odgovoriti?
Ako misliš da treba peci.
Obavezno radim dvije torte, jer obavezno proslavimo rođendan (ukućani) na taj dan kad je rođendan s tortom i onda na dan fešte koja je obično za dan dva.

----------


## jelena.O

> Joj, ne znam kaj da radim!!
> 
> Ovo da imaju svaki na svoj dan veselicu a onda i jednu zajedno mi je ok ideja!
> 
> A jel da pećem tortu na sva tri dana ili???
> 
> 
> jadranka: ma nije mi toliko do rusfraja po kući nego do njihovog nedostatka prostora za igranje


ne moraš, zakaj, ovisi o želji djeteta, može to bit i sladoled.Pošto ej moj manji akter veliki alergičar, i bili smo u iznajmljenom app prek ljetovanja njemu sam kupila najveću lubenicu koja postoji i zatakla svječice, a najvećem sam u slatkač isto zatakla njegove.

Bili smo mi na jednom *NE rođendanu* pred 3 tjedna, i mama se ispričavala kaj nije pravu tortu napravila, nego prek običnih smrvljenih kesksi stavila kremu od sira, deca su i to pojela. Glavno im je bilo da jure i da se igraju.

Ovaj tjedan i mi slavimo jedan nerođendan, a  proslavu s kolegama iz škole ćemo odraditi kad buju povoljnije vrijeme ( što se tiče boleština i sl).

----------


## mrgica

> Zaboravila sam, vrlo je bitno i kako klinci reagiraju na činjenicu da je nekome drugome rođendan. Moji su bili prilično ljubonorni i tužni, ali vidim da su prožvakali to i u stanju su iskreno se radovati radi ovog drugog i njegovih poklona (gostima napomenem da je rođendan slavljeniku, ne i bratu i sestri).


Pa toga se i bojim!
 kad bi slavili od strijeg na njegov dan, onda bi to bilo u stanu, a od mlađeg vani!! Pitam se nebi li se ovaj stariji mogao zapitati kako to da je na bratovom rođendanu bolje, nego kad ja slavim!

----------


## ivy

nisam za spajanje rođendana. moji imaju dva tjedna razlike, pa opet slavimo posebno. pogotovo se to s vremenom osjeti - kad krenu u školu, svaki ima svoje društvo, interese. ali i kada su bili manji, mislim da je dobro da svaki ima svoj dan

----------


## Zara1

Mojima je rođ na 10-ak dana razmaka i slave zajedno u igraonici obično. Pozove svako svoje goste i to je to. Ali slave skupa u isto vrijeme na istom mjestu. Svako dobije svoju tortu.

----------


## Anemona

> Pa toga se i bojim!
> kad bi slavili od strijeg na njegov dan, onda bi to bilo u stanu, a od mlađeg vani!! Pitam se nebi li se ovaj stariji mogao zapitati kako to da je na bratovom rođendanu bolje, nego kad ja slavim!


Zašto takva pitanja?
Smatram da je to bolje/lošije samo u našoj glavi. Djetetu je bitan njegov dan, a da li je vani, u kući,.... svejedno.

Jedino bih pazila da nekako ujednačim poklone (od roditelja) i naravno ako jedan dobije tortu, treba i drugi.

----------


## Anemona

Da dodam: djeca kuže da je vrijeme lijepo, pa se može vani, ili je ružno, pa se ne može.

----------


## jelena.O

mislim da se previše zamaraš, inače kad netko dođekod recimo moje klinek na ročkas donese i neku sitnicu za dečke, i obrnuto. I mi tak radimo ako idemo nekome drugome.

Naravno da je vrijeme različito pa je tako i raznolikosti u rođendanima, mi smo recimo uvijek bolesni kad moja klnka ima ročkas,i to od nejnog rođenja, a to kaj je rođena u vrijeme gripa, prehlada, a ne u doba ljeta nije mogla birati.

----------


## trampolina

> Pa toga se i bojim!
>  kad bi slavili od strijeg na njegov dan, onda bi to bilo u stanu, a od mlađeg vani!! Pitam se nebi li se ovaj stariji mogao zapitati kako to da je na bratovom rođendanu bolje, nego kad ja slavim!


Pa čuj, to je tako kako je, i kad pogledaš stvar iz drugog kuta ujedno je jedinstvena prilika da djeca nešto nauče.

I nije to gore ili bolje, samo drugačije.

----------


## magriz

imala sam zajedničke rođendane i nikad to ne bih djeci priuštila
štoviše, bilo je i zajedničkih torti  :Grin:

----------


## Zara1

i ja sam slavila rođendane s bratom i nemam od toga nikakve traume

----------


## jelena.O

i ja sam imala zajedničku tortu, ali ona je bila povelika, i moj buraz je mlađi od mene 9 g i 1 dan, 

a pred koju godinu su isto napravili meni i njemu zajedničku tortui stavili i svječice, pa on zamjenio, kao dobio je manje godina , a ja puno više.

----------


## Zara1

Meni je to s tim tortama bilo tolko nebitno da se ni ne sjećam dal smo imali svaki svoju ili ne. Moram pogledati na slikama.  :Smile: 
Ali svojima kupim 2 torte i sami mogu odabrati kakve žele.

----------


## cvijeta73

mi smo donedavno imali zajedničke rođendane - do prošle godine, kad je J rekao da neće više  :Grin:  to je bio prvi rođendan da su slavili odvojeno, dakle jedanaesti i peti. i onda se, taman prije proslave predomislio (a ideja je bila kućni tulum za razred i prijatelje, s jednom odraslom osobom u ulozi konobarice  :Grin:  ) i da bi on opet da svi skupa slavimo. to je bilo, naravno, ne moguće izvest, tako da je na kraju on imao svoj tulum, a onda se prikrpao i na rođendan od M. 

e da, oni su u razmaku od 5 dana. da su ovako - dva mjeseca, to mi ne bi padalo na pamet, zajednički rođendani. to mi je ipak nekako preveliki razmak  :Undecided:

----------


## luci07

> mi smo donedavno imali zajedničke rođendane - do prošle godine, kad je J rekao da neće više  to je bio prvi rođendan da su slavili odvojeno, dakle jedanaesti i peti. i onda se, taman prije proslave predomislio (a ideja je bila kućni tulum za razred i prijatelje, s jednom odraslom osobom u ulozi konobarice  ) i da bi on opet da svi skupa slavimo. to je bilo, naravno, ne moguće izvest, tako da je na kraju on imao svoj tulum, a onda se prikrpao i na rođendan od M. 
> 
> *e da, oni su u razmaku od 5 dana. da su ovako - dva mjeseca, to mi ne bi padalo na pamet, zajednički rođendani. to mi je ipak nekako preveliki razmak*


Ovako smo sestra i ja- razmak je bio 6 dana i do negdje mog 11.-12. roćkasa smo slavile zajedno, u onu subotu koja je padala između naših rođendana. Ok mi je to bilo, nemam nekih trauma od toga, tortu smo imale svaka svoju.  :Smile:  Ali kad je ovako velik razmak mi je nekako drugačije. Ono, nema tog filinga da je rođendan kad je dva mjeseca kasnije.

Svojoj curki rijetko organiziramo proslavu baš na sam datum, nego obično subotom, ali uvijek najbliže moguće stvarnom datumu.

----------


## cvijeta73

nemoguće  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## luci07

Što je nemoguće?

----------


## cvijeta73

joj, sori, kako sam bedasta. čitam svoj post i ispravljam grešku, isteklo mi vrijeme za edit, a ne mogu podnijet da vako stoji napisano.  :Grin:

----------


## luci07

Aha, mislila sam da sam ja neku nebulozu napisala.  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Pitam se nebi li se ovaj stariji mogao zapitati kako to da je na bratovom rođendanu bolje, nego kad ja slavim!


previše kompliciraš
moja najstarija ima rođendan usred ljeta, i uvijek ga slavi na moru. drugo dvoje u proljeće slave doma. šta bih sad trebala, osigurati jedne te iste uvjete slavljenja rođendana za svo troje, da se netko ne bi uvrijedio, osjećao zakinutim?
svi troje imaju svoju proslavu, imaju goste, imaju poklone, imaju tulum, imaju tortu. gdje se to odvija, doma, na moru, na plaži, u vrtu, nije toliko bitno.

i što se tiče zajedničkih rođendana, od ovo dvoje proljetnih, jedno dijete ima ročkas 19.3. a drugo 8.4. - slavimo odvojeno. ne bih ih nikad spajala u jedan.

----------


## bubica27

Mi ćemo ove godine imati zajedničku proslavu prvi put jer je razmak manji od tjedan dana a oboje tako žele i vesele se. 
Kako koje godine budu htjeli tako će biti, ne treba tu komplicirati, ni stvarati traume unaprijed. 
Ako imaš puno dilema onda nemoj spajati al se nemoj pitati ni što ako bi htjeli zajedničke proslave  :Smile:

----------


## mrgica

Nekako čitajući vaše postove sam došla do zakljućka da ustvari bolje da slave svaki odvojeno!! Neka svaki ima svoj dan!!

----------


## Amandica

Ja sam isto za da bude odvojeno slavlje  :Smile:  Moji kloncci su razlika 2 god i 5 dana. Dakle prvo će curka imati ročkas, pa 5 dana nakon nje sin  :Smile:  Ali isto ćemo odvojeno slaviti, jer svi znamo koliko je rođendan važan događaj u životu naše djece  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

ne kužim u ćemu je tebi problem slavlje doma s vama, ili pozivanje nekog stranskog. Ak je onvo 1. to je najmnanji problem i možese rješiti , ali pozivanje istih ljudi svako 5 dana, malo bedasto, mi jedva i ovo uspijemo dogovoriti, s obzirom na opterečenje dotičnih ljudi, pa zato i slavimo kak kome paše.

----------


## goga123

Sorry, dosta kasnim  :Grin:  ali sam samo htjela iznijeti svoje 'ajmo reći ''iskustvo''.
Mlađa curka ima rođendan 19.5., starija 18. Razlika: 7 godina.
Iako obadvije slave s frendovima posebno (a kak bi bilo da ne slave  :Rolling Eyes:  uf, ne mogu ni zamislit:D 30+ klinaca, ma i više, i to još dobna razlika ogromna!)
Ok, on topic, dakle s frendovima svaka posebno, a s obitelji, kumovima, susjedima ovo ono štatijaznam, zajedno naravno, pa 1 dan razlike.
Je da sam prošle godine imala u jednom tjednu prvu pričest, rođendan od jedne, od druge i sa obitelji (u sklopu pričesti) al šta ćeš, i to je prošlo  :Grin: 
I iako je prošlo više od godinu dana, svejedno, uvijek se vodi svojim mislima, ali naravno ako ikom trebaju tuđa mišljenja i savjeti, zato je tu ovaj divni forum  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

Mi za obitelj obično organiziramo proslave "u đuture", a kad djeca slave s prijateljima - slavi svaki za sebe.

Baš je jučer mlađi proslavio rođendan s društvom u kinu (njemu je rođendan zapravo usred ljetnih praznika, pa se malo požurio dok mu se društvo još nije razbježalo na ljetovanje) a stariji je sa svojima slavio prije mjesec dana. Iako su samo godinu dana razlike, ima svaki svoju ekipu uz minimalna preklapanja.

----------


## ani4

Tako i mi, sa starcima zajedno, sa drustvom svaki posebno. Mojima je po 7-10 dana izmedu rodendana i skroz mi je glupo dva vikenda za redom zvati iste ljude na proslavu. A od pocetka slave svaki za sebe sa drustvom, tu nikad nije bilo u pitanju ikako drugacije.

----------


## techna

Ja imam blizanke pa zato slavimo ročkas isti dan  :Laughing: 

da stvar bude bolja, MM i ja smo od njih udaljeni -7 i +10 dana pa onda najčešće slavimo i naše rođendane
zajedno s njihovima, a i godišnjica braka nam je udaljena "cijela" 2 tjedna od njihovog rođendana
tak da imamo jednu veću proslavu u godini.

i često nam se desi da tu proslavu baš pomaknemo na kraj 6 mjeseca, jer MM obično početkom 6 ima gužvu na poslu.
curama nikad nije bilo krivo što slave zajedno niti što ponekad slave 2,3 tjedna kasnije.

a inače, gledajući mnoge naše frendove često se desi da slave zajedničke rođendane djece ili roditelj i dijete/djeca isl.
ili da ih odgooooooode i to iz najrazličitijih razloga: netko je imao kozice, netko je čuvao trudnoću,
čekali su lijepo vrijeme, čekali su da se usele u novi stan, nisu stigli i sl....

Frendovi čija djeca imaju ročkase u 7. i 8. mjesecu redovito odgode proslavu za 9 mj. kad se svi skupimo.
Nisam čula da je neko radi toga bio osobito tužan: kad se slavi - dobro da se slavi!

----------


## ninochka

meni je to grozno. svatko ima pravo na svoj poseban dan i da je sva pažnja usmjerena njemu. a uskoro će imati i svoje prijatelje...ne znam, meni je to grozno i kad se spajaju bliži rođendani,a kamoli dva mj razlike..

ja bi im, recimo, i da su rođeni na isti dan s dvije godine razlike opet slavila posebno (osim ako ne žele drugačije i nemaju zajedničke prijatelje) - naravno obitelj bi doma počastila na siti dan

----------


## autumn

Mi ćemo ove godine prvi put biti u toj dilemi. Cure imaju rođendane s 2 tj. razlike. Za buduće rođendane čini mi se da bismo ih i mogli spajati, najviše iz razloga više puta već spomenutog, što ne znam koliko bi mi isti ljudi mogli dolaziti dva puta u ta 2 tj.

Ali stvar je u tome što je ove godine J. to prvi rođendan pa mi se ipak čini da bi to trebalo biti posebnije i događaj za sebe. Mislim, ona naravno ne bi osjetila neku razliku, već više zbog starije. Možda bi se ona mogla osjećati zakinuto pa bi zbog toga trebala dobiti vlastiti dan.

Evo, što vi mislite?

----------


## Peterlin

> Mi ćemo ove godine prvi put biti u toj dilemi. Cure imaju rođendane s 2 tj. razlike. Za buduće rođendane čini mi se da bismo ih i mogli spajati, najviše iz razloga više puta već spomenutog, što ne znam koliko bi mi isti ljudi mogli dolaziti dva puta u ta 2 tj.
> 
> Ali stvar je u tome što je ove godine J. to prvi rođendan pa mi se ipak čini da bi to trebalo biti posebnije i događaj za sebe. Mislim, ona naravno ne bi osjetila neku razliku, već više zbog starije. Možda bi se ona mogla osjećati zakinuto pa bi zbog toga trebala dobiti vlastiti dan.
> 
> *Evo, što vi mislite?*


Pa pitaj te iste ljude koji bi trebali doći - kako i što njima odgovara... Ako im se slavi (i ako tebi nije problem dvaput u dva tjedna - meni se to ne bi dalo) pa odvojite rođendane.

ALI nije baš praktično dvaput raditi rođendan za bake i dede u 2 tjedna. Pogotovo ako neka rodbina dolazi iz drugog grada. Ali kad cure budu veće, nek zovu svaka svoje prijatelje nekamo van na proslavu svaka svog rođendana. Vlastiti dan važan je za prijatelje, ne za rodbinu.

----------


## autumn

Ma ni meni se ne da, a za dio rodbine definitivno ne bi bilo zgodno dolaziti dvaput u tako kratkom roku.

Ne znam, dilema mi je zapravo jedino zbog starije kćeri. Mlađa i tako pojma neće imati o čemu se radi, ali starija je navikla na rođendane i to da bude u centru pažnje taj dan (ovo će biti 5.). A mlađoj je to prvi rođendan pa koliko se god ja trudila, čini mi se da će gosti biti više orijentirani na nju.

Ma ne znam, možda sad i ja previše kompliciram. U svakom slučaju tema me navela na razmišljanje, a za razmišljanje imamo još 3 mj.

----------


## autumn

Ma ni meni se ne da, a za dio rodbine definitivno ne bi bilo zgodno dolaziti dvaput u tako kratkom roku.

Ne znam, dilema mi je zapravo jedino zbog starije kćeri. Mlađa i tako pojma neće imati o čemu se radi, ali starija je navikla na rođendane i to da bude u centru pažnje taj dan (ovo će biti 5.). A mlađoj je to prvi rođendan pa koliko se god ja trudila, čini mi se da će gosti biti više orijentirani na nju.

Ma ne znam, možda sad i ja previše kompliciram. U svakom slučaju tema me navela na razmišljanje, a za razmišljanje imamo još 3 mj.

----------


## Charlie

Moje curice su rodjene s 2 tjedna i 3 godine razmaka, i to jos usred ljeta. Tako da su nama slavlja unaprijed ili s odgodom normalna, i ne vidim da bi strijoj smetalo (malena jos ne kuzi). Zna da nije rodjena bas na taj dan kad se slavi ali potpuno joj je svejedno sve dok ipak ima "svoj dan".

Mi rodendane slavimo zajedno, i to veliki zajednicki s odgodom do kraja ljeta, za dede i bake i obiteljske prijatelje. Torte su, naravno, dvije. Starija curica osim toga slavi unaprijed rodjendan s drustvom iz vrtica. Kako budu rasle i imale svoje drustvo vjerojatno ce se i rodjendani obje slaviti posebno, ali za obitelj i obiteljske prijatelje planiram raditi uvijek veliki zajednicki rodjendan...starijoj uopce ne smeta, nadam se da nece ni mladjoj. Moram priznati da ja nekako ne kuzim bas taj strah da nece imati svaka "svoj" dana. Poklone dobiju svaka svoje, svaka puse svoje svjecice, paznje imaju obje u izobilju uvijek a kamoli ne na rodjendan :D

----------


## *mamica*

I moja djeca bi slavila zajedno rođendan i to mi je skroz super. Pomisli koliko bi uštedila i na vremenu i financijski, a i rodbina bi ti bila zahvalna. Kada odrastu toliko da svatko ima svoje društvo i da mogu, ne znam, otići na pizzu ili sokić, neka slavi svatko svoje. Kada su tako mali, baš mi je besmisleno slaviti dvaput u tako kratkom vremenskom razdoblju.


CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it

----------


## Carmina406

Mislim da ćemo i mi slaviti zajedno. Razlika je dva tjedna. Proslavit ćemo i na same rođendane ali sam mislila feštu za ekipu napraviti između rođendana. Jel to glupo? Ja više ni sama neznam

----------


## autumn

Ma ne znam, nisam još bila u takvoj situaciji pa...

Vidim većina misli da je zajednički rođoš ok. 

A ja i inače nisam nešto ljubitelj tih velikih fešti, pogotovo onih u mojoj vlastitoj organizaciji  :Grin:  tako da mislim da bi mogli spojiti.

----------


## Carmina406

> A ja i inače nisam nešto ljubitelj tih velikih fešti, pogotovo onih u mojoj vlastitoj organizaciji  .






To je to. To je taj sitni problemčić  :Laughing:

----------


## Ginger

Najstarija i srednja cura imaju rodjendan 5 dana razlike (i dvije godine) i slave ga zajedno
Sam datum rodjendana obiljezimo, al festa je zajednicka
Svaka ima svoju tortu, naravno
Nema sanse da radim dvije feste u tjedan dana, a i stvarno ne znam kako bih okupila sve ljude
Mislim, dio obitelji nam dolazi iz inozemstva
Kad budu vece pa budu htjele otici malo van, svaka sa svojim drustvom, to je druga stvar

----------


## ardnas

Nisam za zajednicki rodjendan. Kao maloj nama je mama tako spajala rodjendan, meni i sestri, razlika je 2 tjedna. Ja sam jako bila tuzna zbog toga i ne volim takve stvari. Meni je bilo vazno da sam ja taj dan u centru paznje a ne da je rodjendan od nas dvije

----------


## techna

> meni je to grozno. svatko ima pravo na svoj poseban dan i da je sva pažnja usmjerena njemu. a uskoro će imati i svoje prijatelje...ne znam, meni je to grozno i kad se spajaju bliži rođendani,a kamoli dva mj razlike..
> 
> ja bi im, recimo, i da su rođeni na isti dan s dvije godine razlike opet slavila posebno (osim ako ne žele drugačije i nemaju zajedničke prijatelje) - naravno obitelj bi doma počastila na siti dan


meni ima puno groznijih stvari od toga da s nekim zajedno slavim rođendan.

i sama sam blizanka i sjećam se da mi ni na kraj pameti nije bilo krivo što slavim ročkas sa bratom.
bili smo sretni kad su nam uopće organizirali proslavu ročkasa, jer ni to iz razno raznih razloga nisu stigli baš svake godine.

dobar dio života sam živjela vani, roditelji su puno putovali, imala sam i imam rođake na drugim stranama svijeta, a i danas imam prijatelje koji žive posvuda.
s obzirom na to slavilo se i slavi se kad se stigne, kad se uspijemo okupiti itd.

vjerojatno je lijepo kad ti mama i tata baš na tvoj ročkas i samo tebi pripreme proslavu, ali je lijepo slaviti i zajednički.
kako tko može i uspije se organizirati. ne mislim da je jedno od drugoga vrijednije ili lošije.

----------


## Ginger

Ah, da, slave jos i u vrticu svaka na svoj datum, u svojoj grupi
Tako da, svaka ima po dvije manje pojedinacne proslave i jednu veliku zajednicku
I ako ce zbog toga imati traume, e matere im, neka imaju  :Grin:   :alexis:

----------


## Trina

Moje cure su dva dana razlike ( i 9 godina) i slave skupa. Starijoj je to super jer je tulum duplo veći. Dokad će tako biti ,ne znam. Vodim se za njom i njenim željama. Meni je tako praktičnije ali kad njoj to postane bezveze, nećemo više. Ovo kad su razlike u rođendanima po dva, tri mjeseca..to ne. Svi moji su raspoređeni po čitavoj godini, taman da im odredim jedan središnji datum kad će slaviti svi skupa.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

Pa ne bi ni moje slavile zajedno da je razlika dva-tri mjeseca
Treca ima rodjendan tri mjeseca kasnije i naravno da nece slaviti sa njima
A ove dvije ionako ne mogu jedna bez druge, njima je super
I vec sam napisala, kad bude htjela svaka sa svojim drustvom vanka i to, ici ce

----------

